# -Emergency- Bleeding from the mouth (read first.)



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You're all going to scream VET from the title, but read the rest first please.

Rosebud seemed, albeit still sick, as normal as she had been, when I went to medicate her. Forced the baytril into her mouth, then shot the doxy in. All of a sudden what seemed like an utterly horrifying amount of blood came from her mouth (I don't think it was much.). I ran her to the bathroom, set her down so it could drain out, tried to open her mouth to see, but to no avail. She is acting perfectly normal. This was less than 2 minutes ago and the blood has stopped.

I think she threw her head into the syringe and it cut the inside of her mouth open. Does this seem plausible, or is my ratty dying?

I'll take her to the vet tonight if I have to but it's nearly midnight, I'm tired, and she is either going to the vet or getting new meds again tomorrow, since these aren't helping at all. This was our second med switch. (depends what he wants to do.)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She seems fine now- eating, playing..no blood in sight, not even on her fur. I'm going to assume it was an injury but wake up to check her during the night and make sure she's okay.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

she probably just bit herself, i've had rats do that on multiple occasions (bernard just did it a week ago) while trying to force feed them medication. :/ just make sure it doesn't get nasty or turn into an abscess.

have you tried mixing the medication with something to get them her to take it? i have had the best luck with cranberry juice.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

Mouth wounds do tend to bleed impressively. One of my girls bit her tongue once (she was trying to get at her sutures and her tongue got in the way) and I thought she was a goner based on the amount of blood coming out of her. There was blood sprayed all over the wall behind the cage and she was sitting in a pool of it. We rushed her to the vet thinking that she wouldn't even make it, but he cleaned her up, looked her over and said that she just bit her tongue. 

Anyway, keep an eye on her and see if you can start mixing her meds with something like banana baby food so she'll take them without a struggle. I use either baby food bananas or vanilla yogurt (depending on the medication I'm giving) and my rats swarm me at medicine time. The absolutely love it.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

according to ratguide, calcium can bind some antibiotics (doxy, maybe baytril, etc.) and lessen their effectiveness, so i wouldn't advise mixing those ones in yogurt or giving any dairy products within a few hours of dosing them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She's fine now. I'm getting a different set of meds probably today and may be going to the vet. He's still got to call me back.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Ignore my blathering about abscessing- her breathing is still bad, but there's been no further blood. She eats and drinks fine, but I am watching closely.


----------

